# Why is npm not support for anything but the current version of node?



## rainer_d (Aug 6, 2016)

I'd like to run node.js 4 (the supposed LTS-version).

I need to install a couple of modules with npm.
There wasn't really much of an explanation in the commit-log for the commit that removed all the options to the npm-port.


----------



## hukadan (Aug 6, 2016)

You can use www/npm2. It comes with www/node4 by default.


----------



## rainer_d (Aug 6, 2016)

D'uh.
Never saw that until now...


----------

